# Already booked on the Liberty!!!



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

poleposition said:


> Im just as anxious for my redelivery as everyone else here but I feel a little silly when tracking the boat across the Atlantic. I find myself hiding this activity from coworkers. I make sure my office door is closed when I do this. Some people get it and some dont. I mean, it's not like it's child porn or anything but you know what I mean. Anyone feel the same?


I couldn't agree more :thumbup:


----------



## MHirt (Sep 11, 2007)

OK. I just found the Liberty again on AISfree.AISlive. Looks like she is still in Antwerp. See the attached image - she is the ship furthest to the east, in the north half of the image.

Regards, Michael


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

MHirt said:


> OK. I just found the Liberty again on AISfree.AISlive. Looks like she is still in Antwerp. See the attached image - she is the ship furthest to the east, in the north half of the image.
> 
> Regards, Michael


According to http://schedule.2wglobal.com/ she has already departed Antwerp:thumbup:


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Go Liberty go. 

- J


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

My MINI came across on the Liberty on its last trek across the pond.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

A little photo of the ol girl...

- J


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, Liberty is not due to arrive at NY until 3/19! :thumbdwn: 
Three days behind, but who's counting?


----------



## jrsalon (Jul 4, 2007)

*Liberty*

Actually, AIS has the ETA as 3/21/08 now. I dropped off at Harms in Munich on 2/15, so I am looking at approximatley 6 weeks from drop-off to re-delivery. 6 weeks is certainly within the range of reasonableness, but it's disappointing, nonetheless.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

jrsalon said:


> Actually, AIS has the ETA as 3/21/08 now. I dropped off at Harms in Munich on 2/15, so I am looking at approximatley 6 weeks from drop-off to re-delivery. 6 weeks is certainly within the range of reasonableness, but it's disappointing, nonetheless.


Yes, I saw the ETA from AIS as 3/21, but the Wallwnius Wilhelmsen notes 3/19. Therefore, lets go for 3/20!!


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Correction, we are both wrong 3/22!


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

I bet my car ends up being at the VDC in Newark during our tour there on April the 5th. maybe I can get a special redelivery set up for all to see. (just kidding. I know this is not possible) I hope to have the car before then.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

I would rather have her here safe and sound than being repaired at the VDC. So I hate to wait too long but slow and steady looks like it's going to win this race. Especially with the high winds over in England at the moment.

- J


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

who said anything about a repair? at the rate the liberty is going, the tour and the arrival of the car should be pretty close. I may just see my car there by chance.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

poleposition said:


> who said anything about a repair? at the rate the liberty is going, the tour and the arrival of the car should be pretty close. I may just see my car there by chance.


I think Jake was just saying he would rather Liberty be slow and steady so as not to have any of our cars need repairs at the VDC.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

What I am trying to say is I know the ol Liberty is moving slow. But I would rather have her take her time and make it over in one piece then being bounced around on the rough seas and damage any of our cars.  Trust me I am very anxious for our car to arrive. 

- J


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

If anyone was wondering why Liberty has been delayed: 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7286921.stm

I'm worried how these storms affected our cars :eeps:
I'm trying to stay positive


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Kief said:


> I think Jake was just saying he would rather Liberty be slow and steady so as not to have any of our cars need repairs at the VDC.


Yep.

- J


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

As would I


----------



## rabbitjv (Mar 15, 2008)

does anyone no where the liberty is at this time call sign is wryx


----------



## rabbitjv (Mar 15, 2008)

my first beamer was on the courage and was damaged beyond repair so im waiting patiently for this baby


----------



## jmatero (Nov 29, 2005)

I wish I knew.... I was able to track it through the English Channel but then.... NOTHING.... even aislive isn't working right... when you go to the "world" page, you can click on anything but UK... anyone else? My MINI Cooper is on there and I'm sad I can't track it.

Even 
http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WRYX
shows outdated info. ??????
:dunno:


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

rabbitjv said:


> my first beamer was on the courage and was damaged beyond repair so im waiting patiently for this baby


Wow. You do have some patience. I think the Liberty is due in NY on the 22nd or 23rd? I'm sure she will turn up again on the radar soon.

- J


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Finally, Liberty is showing up on sailwx.info's website! She is just about half way cross the pond (last updated 3/16). All signs point to an ETA of this Friday 3/21. Soon boys! :thumbup:


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Kief said:


> Finally, Liberty is showing up on sailwx.info's website! She is just about half way cross the pond (last updated 3/16). All signs point to an ETA of this Friday 3/21. Soon boys! :thumbup:


:clap:

- J


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Last updated on 3/19 according to sailwx. And it looked like she was on track to make it today. Anyone else have any updated info? 

- J


----------



## jrsalon (Jul 4, 2007)

AIS had her approximately 93 miles (80 nautical miles) out of port as of 8:12 AM. At her current speed, she should be in port by 2 or 3 PM.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

I noticed the following on a Mini Forum: I search everwhere for updates :eeps:

_For those on the LIBERTY, scheduled to dock in NY/NJ today. Port of NY lists arrival as being delayed, new ETA is tomorrow at 6:00 AM.

Probably due to wind and gale force conditions prevailing in the offshore/coastal area until tomorrow.
__________________
2008 MCS / PW/B /Leather Lounge Redwood Red/ Cold Weather/DSC/Wood MFSW/Dark Grey/English Oak/Rear Fogs/HI-FI/Bluetooth USB/Ipod/White Turns/ Custom Redwood/Black spaced-pin stripes
Conceived 2/18, Born 3/5!! Bumped from OTELLO 3/6, loaded aboard LIBERTY 3/08, sailing for NYC arr.3/21.Currently circling somewhere near NY waiting for weather to clear._


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow. Kief, a little anxious?

Pls explain your sig to me.

All the best


----------



## jrsalon (Jul 4, 2007)

The Liberty has reached the port, but has not docked yet. According to AIS, her ETA is 6 PM EST.


----------



## jrsalon (Jul 4, 2007)

The Liberty has landed. Now we begin the difficult task of waiting with the knowledge that our respective cars are on U.S. soil. My SA told me yesterday that I would have my car in 21 days or less.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

poleposition said:


> Wow. Kief, a little anxious?
> 
> Pls explain your sig to me.
> 
> All the best


Just a bit anxious 

That isn't my sig. It was copied from the mini forum.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

jrsalon said:


> The Liberty has landed. Now we begin the difficult task of waiting with the knowledge that our respective cars are on U.S. soil. My SA told me yesterday that I would have my car in 21 days or less.


Thanks jrsalon for the update!


----------



## jmatero (Nov 29, 2005)

THE LIBERTY IS PULLING INTO THE DOCK NOW IN NYC!!! YAY!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

Now what?


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

poleposition said:


> Now what?


Liberty has sailed away. 
Now we wait.


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

2 more weeks?


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

poleposition said:


> 2 more weeks?


Yes. Maybe sooner if we are lucky. I have heard reports from 4 days to 2 weeks. I think the time frame depends on where your vehicle is being shipped to.

- J


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

I was told today by my dealer, expect the car in less than 10 days from today.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

poleposition said:


> I was told today by my dealer, expect the car in less than 10 days from today.


Who is your dealer?
I'm working with DiFeo


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

Rallye motors


----------



## MHirt (Sep 11, 2007)

Just spoke to Michelle at BMW ED. She confirmed that my car cleared customs and is either enroute to the VDC or is already there. She said to call back early next week for another status report.


----------



## jrsalon (Jul 4, 2007)

I just spoke with BMW ED and got the wonderful news that my car has cleared customs and is being processed at the VPC today. If everything goes according to plan (i.e., no damage needs to be repaired), I should have my car by the end of next week.


----------



## Flexinator (Aug 13, 2007)

What # are you calling to speak to BMW ED... my car is on liberty too and I want to see if it has cleared too...


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

This is great news guys! :thumbup:
I figured I would call Monday, but am sure if you guys are cleared, then hopefully I should be as well. The end of next week would be great for p/u.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Flexinator said:


> What # are you calling to speak to BMW ED... my car is on liberty too and I want to see if it has cleared too...


800.932.0831


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

According to OC, my car is at the VDC!!! :thumbup:


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

mine too


----------



## Flexinator (Aug 13, 2007)

mine too too...!! and my new M6 rims are sitting in my garage...


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Flexinator said:


> mine too too...!! and my new M6 rims are sitting in my garage...


M6 rims--nice! Has the snow melted in Syracuse to put those puppies on?


----------



## poleposition (Feb 14, 2005)

Kief said:


> M6 rims--nice! Has the snow melted in Syracuse to put those puppies on?


Know the feeling. My new 20 inch Breytons shod with Pilot Sport A/S rubber are eagerly awaitng to be put to use along with some Carbon Fiber goodies.:yummy:


----------



## Flexinator (Aug 13, 2007)

no... we got a few inches on friday... but I hear it may hit the 60s briefly this week... up here in upstate ny there is still a good chance of snow sometime in april... i'll just have to plan on not driving for a few days... 

I was looking at my mom's 530xi while I was home yesterday, and the calipers are looking dirty/rusty/terrible... now I think I am going to buy some caliper paint and paint those puppies black...


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Just got back from NY so I'll give them a call this morning.

- J


----------



## MHirt (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Morning.
I just spoke again with Michelle at BMWED. She said my car is scheduled to be released from the VDC tomorrow, and that the trucking company has up to 48 hours to pick up the car. So, if it takes 3 days to ship to the dealer, I could have it by this weekend (very optimistic) or early next week (more realistic)!


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

MHirt said:


> Good Morning.
> I just spoke again with Michelle at BMWED. She said my car is scheduled to be released from the VDC tomorrow, and that the trucking company has up to 48 hours to pick up the car. So, if it takes 3 days to ship to the dealer, I could have it by this weekend (very optimistic) or early next week (more realistic)!


Good news!

This morning I emailed Joan at the ED dept. I will call later this afternoon if I don't hear back (she has been good returning email in the past--before my trip). Hopefully, none of us sustained any shipping damage and our cars should also be released today/tomorrow. I'm hoping to p/u this Thursday @ DiFeo!?!?!?!? DiFeo is literally across the street from the VDC :thumbup:


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Jake C said:


> Just got back from NY so I'll give them a call this morning.
> 
> - J


J,
I haven't forgot about the pics. I'll take more when the car is redelivered. Is your wife still interested in a coupe?


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

Off the phone with Marty and my car has cleared customs and should be released from the VDC today or tomorrow. So it seems like we are all in the same "boat". :rofl: OK bad pun. 

Kief,

Yep the Ms. is more interested in the coupe rather than the 1er at this moment but no rush on pics. I found an ton of pics at e90post. And now she just has to narrow down a color choice. 

- J


----------



## jrsalon (Jul 4, 2007)

Just called BMW ED and was told that my car needed repairs to the front bumper (why am I not surprised??). I'm assuming that a front bumper repair actually entails replacing the bumper, but either way, I can't see it taking too long. I *REALLY *want to have her back by this weekend. Any wagers on the first day that those of us who were on the Liberty receive their cars? I'll take Thursday.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

Just got off the phone with the ED dept. No damage!!!! Sorry jrsalon 
Car should be released any day


----------



## jrsalon (Jul 4, 2007)

Kief said:


> Just got off the phone with the ED dept. No damage!!!! Sorry jrsalon
> Car should be released any day


That's OK, Kief...absence makes the heart grow fonder. To be honest, though, I was hoping to get the call that my car was ready for re-delivery on Wednesday or Thursday...that might not happen anymore. Let us know when you get the call.

- jrsalon


----------



## bmwdawg (Feb 25, 2005)

*Car arrived at Port 3/26 (BOHEME) and already released*

I called BMWED today and much to my surprise my car was already released for trucking this morning. The person I talked to was surprised that it was released so soon since the BOHEME (not Liberty) docked 3/26. Should be at the dealer (PASSPORT BMW) by Thursday or Friday.


----------

